# Me too! (advice on receiver)



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

I just ordered at Sony S570 Blu-Ray player and realized it has squat for analogue audio outputs. Can anybody recommend a good, inexpensive receiver with the following guidelines...
S/PDIF, & Optical with Dolby Digital & DTS decoder.
Turntable preamp.
Ability to matrix the center channel signal into the left & right speakers since I currently have no center speaker (nor have a good place to put one).


I prefer it to have all analogue circuitry for handling analogue inputs (such as the turntable input) and switchable Dolby Logic decoding capabilities. HDMI I can take or leave but I also prefer the ability to directly play back DSD signals without conversion to PCM.

I'm sure such a thing exists but for way too much money for my budget ($300). I basically made my own current surround system, which works fine for DVD, Laserdisc, VHS and vinyl, but obviously won't cut it with this Blu-Ray player.

Unless of course, you can recommend a different 3D Blu-Ray player with SACD playback that will directly convert DSD signals to six analogue outputs.


Thank you so much. I've been out of the loop way too long on this.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to be as respectful as o can with this answer. 

1) I doubt you can hear a difference between CD and SACD with the system you have described. 

2) same for your records. You can get a phono preamplifier for as little as $20 from rat shak. (at least you used to be able to, haven't checked in a while)

3) if you get an AVR with HDMI you will not need optical/D-coax as HDMI will loop through the amp. 

4) most AVR receivers can run phantom center. Just set center speaker size to none. 

5) don't worry too much about analog/digital conversion for your audio signals. Even some of the best AVRs out there have a digital brain. 

6) look at pioneer, yamaha, denon, and onkyo for quality starter receivers. (I like pioneer and denon a lot)


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the fast reply.

I should probably elaborate on my system for whoever wants to chime in on this thread. I have four, full range Paradigm speakers on proper floor stands and an active sub to take the response down to 25Hz. My room will be 13.5' x 21' x 8' and will be partially treated. I already have many SACDs.

Radio Shacks preamps suck. I already own a decent preamp but it lives in my mastering studio and I'd like it to stay there because I have a second turntable for re-archiving vinyl. Since I'm moving, I really don't have the budget to buy another separate preamp that will meet my standards.

The reason I'd like a coax digital input is because my TV has a coax digital output and would like to enjoy TV program material in more than just stereo.

While none of my stuff is great, I have a discerning ear and am trying to be conscientious of future improvements I'll make to my system. I guess I should also add that 100-200 Watts RMS per channel is preferred as well.

Thanks again for your suggestions, I'll start taking a look.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

The phono in is what will trick you up on pricing. Any onkyo yamaha will give you the power and features you're looking for (on paper)

I would suggest upping the budget to say $500 and look on audiogon for a deal. 

Good speakers want good power. Not 100watts peek rated at 1Khz with one channel driven with 1% distortion. 

You want 100watts RMS at 8ohm full frequency all channels driven with <0.01%THD

Used may be the best route for you.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, 100W RMS per channel is what I have now. My surround channels are more like 75 Watt, though. I think I may be able to do without a phono input for the time being because I don't listen to vinyl that often.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at this Onkyo RC180 receiver, Its $50 more than your budget however is a fantastic deal and will give you years of service and has every possible option you will ever want.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

That Onkyo looks PERFECT, except no DSD. What do you think about Yamaha RX-V367BL? I could always add a phono preamp later.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry, What do you mean by "DSD" The yamaha is also a good choice but still think the Onkyo is a much better unit.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Direct Stream Digital, also known as "Delta Slope". It's the standard used by SACD, 1-bit 2.8MHz.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo has multi channel inputs and as long as the SCAD player has multi channel analog outputs you would still hear the same quality.


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Sorry, I forgot to mention the reason I need a new receiver is because my future Blu-Ray player only has stereo analogue outputs.


----------

